# Merced CA dog show april 7th & 8th



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone else going to this? i will be there taking pics and it would be cool to meet others from the forum if they attend.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

theres going to be lots of goldens at this show too!


----------

